# Removing Foil Print



## jeffdtrise (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I recently started working on shirts and after looking at my designs i realized how much better they look without the foil print. Is there a way to remove the foil after it has set? I am confused of a way to do it without damaging the shirt.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

It is usually cheaper to reprint the shirt than try to remove any print that is already on it. Most shirts cost less than $3.00, the labor to remove the ink would be better spent on something else.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Buy more shirts and start again. 
Don't try to remove the foil.
Hey, it's all about the experimenting to find what works best for each design.


----------



## jeffdtrise (May 24, 2009)

I would say that is the way to go, but these shirts are printed for my band and funding needs to go to other places as well. And even if for the rest of the shirts i redo the design, I am curious as to how you would remove the foil anyway. Its more curiosity now than anything. Thank you for responding


----------

